# Ford 2000 live PTO clutch not working



## aschwerin (Apr 28, 2017)

1971 8 speed dual stage clutch.

Was working fine for the first year I had it. Now the PTO clutch won't disengage. Clutch is adjusted to zero free play, and I mash the clutch pedal to the metal. With clutch pedal all the way down, and cranking tractor (with kill on), the PTO will turn an implement.

The PTO works. It can be disengaged without using the clutch. I can engage it while the tractor is off, or I can lower RPMs and "jam" it in. I don't believe it ever "slips"; and transmission gears all work fine.

It happened pretty fast. Biggest change was I put new fluid in a couple months ago.

If I'm "lucky", a stuck clutch? Why? What to do? If I'm unlucky, something's broken or worn and I'll have to split the tractor?

Thanks ahead.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy aschwerin, welcome to the tractor forum.

Check around local tractor shops (maybe college facilities) to see if any of them has a dynamometer that you can hook your PTO to. You can try increasing the PTO load with the dynamometer to hopefully break the PTO clutch loose in this manner.

Alternatively, you can tie/clamp the clutch down all the way and let it sit for an extended period, checking it periodically. 

Beyond that, I do not know of a safe method to break the PTO clutch loose. 

In the future, tie/clamp the clutch pedal down whenever the tractor is left sitting idle for an extended period of time. 

You probably have a split in your future.


----------



## aschwerin (Apr 28, 2017)

Day 4 of clutch pedal held down, and still stuck at startup. I have a flail mower on it. Maybe I could drop the brush hog down into some high grass for putting a hard load on the PTO. I haven't called around about the dynanometer, I don't even know if it would be practical to haul it to the closest college, and I'm sure the local tractor shop does not have one.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Aschwerin,

Did you get the PTO clutch to break loose??


----------



## aschwerin (Apr 28, 2017)

No.

I adjusted the clutch so it had a couple inches "negative" free play, and held it down until yesterday. I used the flail mower for an hour or two. I'll take it off sometime soon, and maybe play around with a crowbar or something, then put the brush hog on.

And planning to split the tractor this winter.


----------



## aschwerin (Apr 28, 2017)

So I got going downhill in high grass, pushed the clutch all the way down, and lowered the brush hog real low. And what seemed to happen - it was fast, and I'm not particularly interested in a repeat - is the PTO slowed down to nothing, while the engine maintained a bit lower RPM without lugging. As I braked and raised the brush hog with the clutch still down, the PTO regained speed. Coupled with a distinct smell for the next 30 seconds, it seemed that the clutch was slipping hard - that the output drive of the engine was still turning, while the clutch PTO was stationary.
So I would think there is no stuck rust or problem of that nature.... i.e., it would be a worn disc, poor "springs" or other broken disengagement piece, or there is some internal adjusting needing done. I would think most if not all of those issues would require splitting the tractor.
Is that diagnosis reasonable?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, you have a split in your future!


----------

